# Really think before you decide: If you could only listen to one composer from now on



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Think carefully about *the rest of your life*, and interpret this poll as 'only one musician' for the rest of your life. This is a scientific experiment to compare common greatest lists on Talk Classicsal to a list of composers who have all the necessary traits for day-to-day changing fulfillments. Think of all your favorite composers and who fulfills the most complete role or ground.

Thanks for reading/participating!


----------



## Sumantra (Feb 1, 2018)

The answer is an easy one, Beethoven...missing Tchaikovsky in the list...


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

I really thought about it and decided that your not including Haydn on the list is ridiculous.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

....................


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

Bach.

Joyful music for the soul, and full of secrets and mysteries. The quantity helps too.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Mozart. There's a shedload of other music I'd miss, badly in some cases, but I'd actually get withdrawal symptoms if I couldn't hear Mozart again.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Another nightmare scenario! I suppose if we all select a different one we could visit each other and listen to them all.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I didn't expect to get sad thinking about this topic. What a question! In this scenario, if you can't decide then you'll be left with no composer for the rest of your life. But you have months to think about it for a while.

The 15 max options I chose based on most-common niche inclusions, not necessarily on who always makes the Top 15. Please don't hesitate at all to vote for other, that's what I wanted it there for!

This question is literally going to require me to diary entry my day-to-day mental state and noting my progressions and setbacks. Let's start with Schubert this week, I hear he has many universal qualities.










_Two weeks past on only Schubert. I'm noticing either a burning or freezing sensation in my left leg, oh, and I've lost most of my hair._


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Wow! That was really difficult. It took me 1.3 seconds to choose Beethoven.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)




----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

Bach. His work is inexhaustible. I could spend a couple of decades on the cantatas alone and still be discovering new things. The depth, breadth and consistent quality in his whole output is mind-boggling.


----------



## VoiceFromTheEther (Aug 6, 2021)

Tchaikovsky

I like Bruckner, but to listen to only Bruckner until the end of my life would fry my mind


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

janxharris said:


>


That sounds like it's from an album by The Caretaker.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

dissident said:


> Bach. His work is inexhaustible. I could spend a couple of decades on the cantatas alone and still be discovering new things. The depth, breadth and consistent quality in his whole output is mind-boggling.


You took the words right out of my mouth...........


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

As an organist, I'm supposed to vote for Bach, but Beethoven it is.
It's a toss-up between Bach's technical mastery and Beethoven's intense humanity, and in the end, the choice is clear.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

If I can't have Beethoven's 7th, I don't want to live.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I chose Bach because I have only listened to a small portion of his music-- only several of the >200 cantatas, for example. 

But I'd regret choosing him over Beethoven or Brahms, I suspect.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

If I lived in this version of reality I wouldn't be spending my time listening to music. I'd be too busy tracking and killing the ******* who imposed the one composer rule. That and eating brains.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Wagner. No matter how many times I listen to Tristan, the Ring, Meistersinger there's always something new. And maybe if I'm really restricted I'd finally have time to really understand Parsifal.

But if I were younger I would choose differently.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I chose Beethoven, not just because his music connects with me on a spiritual level, portraying the three phases of life, but also because I have so many recordings of his music, many times recordings of the same pieces by different interpreters, that it wouldn't be boring to only hear those for a lifetime.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

It would be between Haydn and Mozart.
More thought needed.
Such a great variety and number of works available from each


----------



## KevinJS (Sep 24, 2021)

Went with Beethoven. Couldn’t see life without the 9th, so there was never any real choice for me.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

My immediate thought was Mozart, but then I decided to "really think". 

The only 3 composers in the running are Mozart, Beethoven, and Bach. 

Beethoven's symphonies are my favorite of all composers.
Beethoven's quartets are my favorite of all composers.
Bach's choral music is my favorite of all composers (the cantatas are sublime and numerous).
Bach's piano works probably are equal to Beethoven's.
Mozart's concertos are my favorite of all composers.
Mozart's quintets are my favorite of all composers.
Other works (trios, divertimentos, non-piano sonatas, etc.) are probably roughly equal for all three.

But then there are operas. Mozart's are exceeded only by Wagner and vastly exceed anything similar by Bach or Beethoven. 

So the bottom line for me is that no other composer has written as much beautiful music in so wide a range of genres as Mozart. After "really thinking", the result is also Mozart.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

It must be JS Bach.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I had a difficult time choosing between Bach, Beethoven and Wagner, the three composers whose works I'm most enthusiasmed with. In the end I gave my vote to the master of Bonn as his music seems to me to be the most positive, life-affirming of the three.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I'd rather not choose and just listen to the sounds of silence. Picking one composer to listen to for the rest of my life would be an impossible and unrealistic task.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

My first thought was *Bach*, err, no my first thought was "what a stupid poll." 

But, yeah, Bach initially came to mind, but then I started thinking more and thought of *Wagner*. I've never been a fan of Wagner, and only recently have started back again with _Der Ring_ with renewed interest and energy. But I began to think, maybe, if Wagner were the only composer I could listen to I might begin to assimilate, and maybe even understand, these gargantuan works.

It probably would take the rest of my life to do so, which is a humbling thought - but *Wagner* it is (and he's not even on the list).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Easy choice for me from that list: Beethoven!

If the list had included Rachmaninoff or Mendelssohn I would have had to think a bit, but still would have had to go Beethoven.

If you included opera composers it would have been even more difficult, especially if Wagner were included. In opera I would be torn between Donizetti and Wagner (where a larger chunk of my favorites are found), two diametrically opposite opera styles, but both wonderful.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Easy one - Bach followed by many other composers.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Perhaps choosing Bach or Beethoven would be more logical but I can`t really do without Brahms, that`s not an option for me. My choice is pretty solid but I also know I would crave some Schumann most of the days.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

JS Bach.

It was a choice between Beethoven's intense passion and Bach's profound humanity, and in the end, the choice was clear.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

SanAntone said:


> My first thought was *Bach*, err, no my first thought was "what a stupid poll."
> 
> But, yeah, Bach initially came to mind, but then I started thinking more and thought of *Wagner*. I've never been a fan of Wagner, and only recently have started back again with _Der Ring_ with renewed interest and energy. But I began to think, maybe, if Wagner were the only composer I could listen to I might begin to assimilate, and maybe even understand, these gargantuan works.
> 
> It probably would take the rest of my life to do so, which is a humbling thought - but *Wagner* it is (and he's not even on the list).


Interesting way to look at the scenario SA, but a thought occurs to me - what if you fail to assimilate and understand :devil:

Personally I opted for the easy choice of Beethoven simply because his major works fall into my preferred areas of listening - Symphonies, Piano Sonatas, String Quartets and Chamber Music whilst I still listen to vocal music it is of lesser import to me and it may be the same for Beethoven - Beethoven did write 'Vier letzte Lieder' didn't he - can I hope to sneak that one in as my vocal fix


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

SanAntone said:


> My first thought was *Bach*, err, no my first thought was "what a stupid poll."
> 
> But, yeah, Bach initially came to mind, but then I started thinking more and thought of *Wagner*. I've never been a fan of Wagner, and only recently have started back again with _Der Ring_ with renewed interest and energy. But I began to think, maybe, if Wagner were the only composer I could listen to I might begin to assimilate, and maybe even understand, these gargantuan works.
> 
> It probably would take the rest of my life to do so, which is a humbling thought - but *Wagner* it is (and he's not even on the list).


You'll change your opinion again before the month is out.  There's no refuting that you change opinions and tastes as quickly as I do. One minute you're avoiding Shostakovich, then the next minute you're going through his SQs and symphonies.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

It’s a cruelly difficult scenario but my choice would be Franz Joseph Haydn.

He has a remarkable body of work across orchestral, chamber, piano and choral forms which offer a wealth of listening.

Haydn has actually overtaken Beethoven in my preferences when it comes Composers. This isn’t a criticism of Beethoven in any way - he is still a favourite, but a reflection in my changing tastes and preferences in my listening.

The difficulty in the choice for me though comes from the implication missing out on particular Operas, Lieder, Symphonies and Chamber works from other Composers whose music I dearly enjoy. 

It is not a scenario I would like to find myself in.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Sorry I did not include some of your choices on this poll, I didn't know the niches people would choose. But a few of you have described Haydn as a perfect match, it really helps to hear about this comprehensiveness he has in full depth! Thank you!


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

This looks like another top 3 thread - look how it is panning out - same as the big polls.

I have my complete Mozart edition 180 CDs - that will do me.


----------



## 59540 (May 16, 2021)

PlaySalieri said:


> This looks like another top 3 thread - look how it is panning out - same as the big polls.
> 
> I have my complete Mozart edition 180 CDs - that will do me.


As you plot your comeback?


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Brain says Bach but heart says Brahms.


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Mozart............due to the amazing variety of great works across all genres.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Malx said:


> Interesting way to look at the scenario SA, but a thought occurs to me - what if you fail to assimilate and understand :devil:
> 
> Personally I opted for the easy choice of Beethoven simply because his major works fall into my preferred areas of listening - Symphonies, Piano Sonatas, String Quartets and Chamber Music whilst I still listen to vocal music it is of lesser import to me and it may be the same for Beethoven - Beethoven did write 'Vier letzte Lieder' didn't he - can I hope to sneak that one in as my vocal fix


No worries, since I have already begun to grasp something of Wagner's art. I have just begun to grasp the overall story line and can now begin to appreciate the music, singing, and aspects beyond just following the story.

This is a major achievement for me and I am a little excited since for so long these works have eluded my comprehension.


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Other: Wagner. Should have been on the list.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

bz3 said:


> Other: Wagner. Should have been on the list.


With ten phenomenal operas, Wagner is a must! But I think the OP was more focused on instrumental works when the poll was devised. Opera lovers will have to choose from Beethoven with one opera or Mozart with many operas. Well I guess a couple others on the list have some operas, but I don't think any of them would compete with Mozart for number of operas.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Shostakovich, Prokofiev, and Bartok are kind of of odd choices to include before Haydn and Wagner. Regardless, the correct choice is there and it is Bach. Bach is not only the objectively best composer (before anyone objects; this is a bit of a joke, kind of), but his music is the most inexhaustible. Does anyone really tire of the WTC, The Art of Fugue, or the Goldberg Variations?


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

BachIsBest said:


> Shostakovich, Prokofiev, and Bartok are kind of of odd choices to include before Haydn and Wagner. Regardless, the correct choice is there and it is Bach. Bach is not only the objectively best composer (before anyone objects; this is a bit of a joke, kind of), but his music is the most inexhaustible. Does anyone really tire of the WTC, The Art of Fugue, or the Goldberg Variations?


I keep trying WTC, AoF and GV but they do nothing for me....FWIW.

You did ask.


----------



## hawgdriver (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd say Chopin or Bach, so I picked Bach.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Here's the official updated thread on this, where you can choose from any composers or music writers.

A New Version of Top 10 Composers


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Yeah, it was easy to narrow it down to Bach, Haydn, and Mozart.

After that it's kind of a crap shoot. Of course, Haydn isn't even on the list, so guess I could still listen to him, right?

Well, let's see . . . Bach, or Mozart?

Hmmmm.

Hmmm . . . I'll go with . . . .


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

janxharris said:


> I keep trying WTC, AoF and GV but they do nothing for me....FWIW.
> 
> You did ask.


It was a rhetorical question. 

Plus, I did ask whether or not anyone tires of the pieces, not if anyone never liked them in the first place. So there.


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

BachIsBest said:


> It was a rhetorical question.
> 
> Plus, I did ask whether or not anyone tires of the pieces, not if anyone never liked them in the first place. So there.


No problem...........................


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I'm surprised to see only two votes for Mahler so far. And I agree that Haydn and Wagner should be among the names directly cited in the poll - I suspect that most votes going for _Other_ are for these two.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Xisten267 said:


> I'm surprised to see only two votes for Mahler so far. And I agree that Haydn and Wagner should be among the names directly cited in the poll - I suspect that most votes going for _Other_ are for these two.


To me, Mahler doesn't have a big enough oeuvre to be a candidate. Same with Bruckner.

The Big Three won this poll, I think, largely because they had prolific, varied, high quality outputs.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I don't think variance and prolificacy have as much to do with it than what was described in my orgin thread for this idea. I had wondered if certain composers were rated higher on averaging lists more for their originality than their essentiality, ie. people would return to composers because they got tired of other niches that were more crowded and similar, thereby ignoring many greats and the originals showed up on lists more because people like diversity, even if they weren't as masterful. It still poses the essential problem for typical lists we see. This poll (and moreso the below thread) gets rid of that inherent bias of masterful composers showing up very low and also rids extra privilege to 'I'm so different from everybody else' composers. Though it won't mean the Big 3 still aren't also original, but now in this thread A New Version of Top 10 Composers Brahms and Wagner might be higher rated than Mozart, and Bruckner not far behind, I'll have to double check soon, but usually _every_ composer ranks higher than Bruckner.

In any case, when some people made their Top 10, they may have made the mistake thinking they needed inherently more varied, prolific and diverse composers. But that doesn't solve the question of who you'd rather listen to. They may regret if they had to be stuck with one, that they didn't choose someone simply higher quality. I think most did well for themselves. But even if you don't agree, feel free to post a revised list anytime.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Ethereality said:


> I don't think variance and prolificacy have as much to do with it than what was described in my orgin thread for this idea. I had wondered if certain composers were rated higher on averaging lists more for their originality than their essentiality, ie. people would return to composers because they got tired of other niches that were more crowded and similar, thereby ignoring many greats and the originals showed up on lists more because people like diversity, even if they weren't as masterful. It still poses the essential problem for typical lists we see. This poll (and moreso the below thread) gets rid of that inherent bias of masterful composers showing up very low and also rids extra privilege to 'I'm so different from everybody else' composers. Though it won't mean the Big 3 still aren't also original, but now in this thread A New Version of Top 10 Composers Brahms and Wagner might be higher rated than Mozart, and Bruckner not far behind, I'll have to double check soon, but *usually every composer ranks higher than Bruckner.*


Perhaps you have a personal bias to make such a statement, because it isn't true at all. Some time ago a list of the 100 favorite composers at TC was compiled, based on rankings of the 30 favorite composers of each participant, and Bruckner received a respectable 22th position overall, above composers such as Verdi, Fauré, Puccini and Liszt. The link to the end results is here. More recently there was a poll of Mahler vs Bruckner and the results so far indicate a technical tie (73 votes for Mahler and 74 for Bruckner at the moment).


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

You've corrected me, he is at 22 which is not low, though still considerebly lower.

Mahler came out #4 on that survey, it's quite far away from 22. Because 1 vs 1 is a very different mechanism, it doesn't consider how strongly one prefers one composer over another. I tend to go with the survey results because that very nuance _expnentializes_ the amount of data being tabulated, ie. one position from one list alone gives 30x the data. A better survey to look at is where someone had many members rate all the composers 1-10. Now that is comprehensive, I forget the thread's location though.


----------

